# Diagnosis code v70.0



## mharrislow (Apr 13, 2015)

Good afternoon,

My providers have always been able to use V70.0 as the primary diagnosis code for well adult examinations. The 2015 ICD-9 guidelines prevent the use of this code as primary. What code should we use now?


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 13, 2015)

Um no it does not.  The ICD -9 CM guidelines have not been updated since 2011 oct 1, and V70 is indicated as first listed only allowed. 
The equivalent ICD-10CM codes will be Z00 codes for adult and child and are also first only allowed.  
Where did you see the information you are referencing, as it is incorrect.


----------



## em2177 (Apr 13, 2015)

You must of read this:

?ICD-9-CM V70.0 will be replaced by an equivalent ICD-10-CM code (or codes) when the United States transitions from ICD-9-CM to ICD-10-CM on October 1, 2015.

Code V70.0 is used for a health checkup. It is still a valid ICD 9 code.


----------



## mharrislow (Apr 14, 2015)

*V70.0*

We have the 2015 ICD-9-CM volumes 1 & 2.  According to it, the symbol used with (PDxm with a 0 above it) V70.0 is "unacceptable principal diagnosis symbol per Medicare code edits"

Also, if you check out The "Webs Free ICD-9 2015 Medical Coding Reference (www.icd9data.com) it lists V70.0 as a billable code, but also as unacceptable as Principal DX"


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 14, 2015)

Since ICD-9 CM has officially received no updates since 2011,  the 2015 version is incorrect.   I am not sure why the website would say this but per ICD-9 CM guidelines the V70 codes are fist listed only allowed.  There is no payer instruction that can over ride this.
Also I have noticed several errors on that website.


----------



## mharrislow (Apr 14, 2015)

Debra, 

This information is not only listed on the website that I mentioned, but it is also in the 2015 ICD-9-CM guidelines. Which version of ICD-9-CM are you currently using?


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 14, 2015)

It is not in the 2015 guidelines as the guidelines were not updated for 2015.  The ICD-9 guidelines were last updated oct 1 2011. I just checked the website today and there are no new guidelines for ICD-9.  The guidelines come from the CDC website as they are the ones that create them.  These are the official guidelines for ICD coding.  Where are you finding guidelines updated for 2015?
I use the 2012 version for ICD-9 CM as that was the last edition with any changes.  There have been no updates to the code set or guidelines since oct 1, 2011.  The 2013, 2014, 2015 books are all identical to the 2012 codes and guidelines.  I am not sure what you are looking at but there are no 2015 ICD-9 CM guidelines.  There are however 2015 ICD-10 CM guidelines .


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 14, 2015)

If you look in the guidelines under this section
e. VCodesThatMayOnlybePrincipal/First-Listed Diagnosis
You will find V70.0 on this list .  I am not sure what you are looking at but I am curious.


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 14, 2015)

I may have found the problem! 
V70.0 Driver of bus injured in collision with pedestrian or animal in nontraffic accident
Is am ICD-10CM code and is secondary only allowed.


----------

